# ¿Como hacer un CNY70?



## NTM (Sep 28, 2009)

en mi otro tema me explicaron q podria acerlo con un led y una fotocelda(no se si es esta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

pero como los uno.. 

no se muchooooo de electronica....

porfavor ayudenme...


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola El CNY70 Tiene internamente un LED Infrarrojo y un fototransistor (Foto sensor Infrarrojo).
Depende del uso que le vaya a dar es la selección del LED y Fototransistor que requerirían para hacer el ensamble.

Claro que también podría utilizarse una foto celda como la que aparece en su imagen adjunta, Pero el USO que le va a dar al ensamble funcionaria para su proyecto?.

Le sugiero, si se me permite, me diga, por favor, cual va a ser el uso de el ensamble para poderle recomendar cual conjunto de LED y fototransistor podria utilizar y como hacer el ensamble.

Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## NTM (Sep 29, 2009)

jaja es el seguidor de lineas negras....

en varias web lo hace


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola
Debes hacer una cajita parecida a la del CNY70, y meter en ella un emisor de luz LED y un sensor de luz, preferentemente un fototransistor.

El LED y el Fototransistor los puedes encontrar aqui:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Sep 30, 2009)

sip ... pero es necesario la cajita?

y no se mucho del datesheet . si no es mucha la molestia me podrias indicar donde pongo las patitas del sensor de luz y la fotocelda no se ocupa?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola
Digo lo de la cajita por si ya tenias hecho el "Carrito" y solo faltaban los CNY70. Asi que ya no tendrias que modificar mas nada.

Un LED infrarrojo lo puedes conseguir "Sacar" de un control remoto.
Un Fototransistor lo Puedes Conseguir de una TV de control remoto.

Tambien los puedes comprar en alguna refaccionaria de electronica en tu localidad.
Ya que los tengas...... Pues me dices Por este medio.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 1, 2009)

gracias  

el led infrarrojo lo tengo

pero el fototransistor nose q es ? tengo una cosa q se parece a eso., pero nose si es ----te dejo una imagen adjunta---


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 1, 2009)

.Hola Si tienes el LED infrarrojo, con el puedes probar el de la imagen adjunta. El LED lo enciendes con una batería de 1.5 V. Y lo pones frente al de la imagen.Conecta este a un Ohmetro para ver si cuando incide luz en él, la resistencia que indica el Ohmetro baja. Si no baja cambia las puntas del Ohmetro y verifica de nuevo. Si la indicación en el Ohmetro cambia cuando incide sobre el entonces es un fototransistor. saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## NTM (Oct 1, 2009)

ya tengo el fototransistor y el led infrarrojo

ya yo como lo conecto?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola

Ya tienes el seguidor de líneas negras?

Así como ibas a conectar el CNY70 así conecta el LED y el Fototransistor.

Te adjunto unas imágenes para que te guíes.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 2, 2009)

ya a ver el fototransistor es ese de la fotocelda?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola NTM____

No entiendo que preguntas
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 2, 2009)

aki se llama fotocelda 

ese es el fototransistor??


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola
No, eso no es un fototransistor es una fotocelda. es una cosa muy diferente.
pero tal vez funcione en lugar del fototransistor. prueba a ver que sucede.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 2, 2009)

puedes  poner una imagen del fototransistor y el precio q sale alli o alrededor?
____________________________________

y aki no entiendo alimento solo de dos parte el circuito o alimento los cuatros como estan separados una mitad de dela otra


o si crees q esta muy enredado el diagrama mandam uno tu si puedes x igual tengo todos los materiales de ese solo q no el cny70


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola
Bien...Dejame hacer un diagrama y lo "Colgare" aqui.
no se si logre hacerlo hoy pero lo mas pronto posible lo tendras
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 3, 2009)

ya ok. esperare pormientras!


----------



## NTM (Oct 5, 2009)

NTM__ dijo:


> ya ok. esperare pormientras!



amigo mrcarlos es muy dificil acerlo  ?

no me va kedando nada de tiempo
porfa trata de terminarlo pronto bye!

(sorry por doble post, solo q no me salia editar post)


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola

Si, Asi es. Es dificil hacerlo. estoy intentando ten calma.

Por otra parte: sabes utilizar el Ohmetro?
Ya tienes el LED infrarojo y el fototransistor?

Saludos
a sus ordenes.

PD: No pregunto por preguntar; si sabes utilizar el Ohmetro seria mas facil el decirte como saber cual es cual.


----------



## NTM (Oct 6, 2009)

ohmetro asi como dices no perose medir ohm jeje
 led infrarrojo si tengo, pero el fototransistor no tengo  :S 

(no podre.... creo q voy a cambiar de diagrama mira aqui te dejo un diagrama mañana ( si tienes un diagrama q ultilice el 556 bueno manda  porke el fototransistor no lo venden en las 2 tiendas de mi ciudad  y mañana preguntare a los profesores a ver si tienen 2 BYE!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola

Bien, tienes solo el LED. Ya sabes cual es su cátodo y ánodo ¿
Si ya lo sabes puedes conectarlo como se muestra en la imagen que adjuntaste.

Para el fototransistor, que aun no tienes, puedes utilizar la foto celda que creo tienes pues adjuntaste una foto de elle.
También puedes utilizar un fotodiodo en lugar del fototransistor.

No tengo diagramas donde se utilice el 556. este IC en un doble 555. Perdón por la pregunta: para que quieres el diagrama?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 6, 2009)

explicame el diagrama ese el adjunto y los materiales 

 me mandron ace tiempo un diagrama 
este adjunto es un eskivador de obstaculo

nose no entiedno mucho ese diagrama lo ice todo y no me funciono  me explicas si ahi algun problem?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola 

En tu dibujo adjunto hay 2 circuitos, cada uno maneja un motor, los dos tienen igual tiempo determinado por las resistencias de 100Kohms y los capacitores de 22uF.

Al cerrar cualquiera de los dos interruptores el correspondiente motor empieza a girar por un tiempo determinado por la R y C antes dicha.

Así funciona mas o menos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 8, 2009)

saaabes si funcionaa

o  con algun programa lo puedes aser funcionar?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 8, 2009)

Hola

Si, Si funciona, lo simule en un programa que tengo.

saludos a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 10, 2009)

oye pero ahi una patita que no se donde la dejo en el microinterruptor ahu una pata q va abajo

dodne iria¨?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola NTM___

Esa patita del microinterruptor no se utiliza, dejala sin conectar.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 13, 2009)

esta bien lo que indico?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola NTM___

Si, Creo que si. Las notas en la imagen adjunta estan bien

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 14, 2009)

a ya pero el condensador puede ser de 22 uf como me pide 22nf?
y la antena puede ser un alambrito de cable telefonico


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola
El Condensador Es de 22 Microfaradios

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 15, 2009)

si puedes mandame una imagen par ver como es o un pequeño dibujo en paint


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola NTM___

Entra a este enlace, ahi hay varias fotografias de capacitores.

http://images.google.com.mx/imghp?hl=es&tab=wi

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 18, 2009)

ajaj  
oye lo hice todo pero ahora nose donde coloco la antena porque pongo la terminacion del motor  y luego nose donde dejar una antenilla  y de donde le doy energia estoy aceindolo en un protoboard y la parte A la hice en la mitad del protoboard y la otra parte la ocupe para b
y como alimento desde el principio y le ago un puente e la mitad del protoboard o alimento con otro tipo de voltaje(bateria )

PD: se me quemo el potenciopemtro de 100k pero lo reparare 

le di 9 volt 

cuanto le doy ahora? me dijieron que era 5 volt pero ni el motor me soporta eso


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola NTM___

Ah Caray, yo no veo ninguna antena. O a cual antena te refieres ?

El Poteciometro Se quemo Porque hay algo mal conectado.

la bateria se conecta el Positivo De ella Al positivo del Circuito y el negativo de ella al negativo del circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 18, 2009)

el puntito negro 

donde dice vcc algo asi 

bueno voy a ver 
oie pero ocupe un solo timer 556 ahi me resulto algo?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola NTM___

Si, asi es. en el puntito negro donde dice VCC. Ahi se conecta el positivo para los motores.

En una de tus imagenes adjuntas recuadraste en rojo y pusiste una pregunta, yo te respondi aue SI  -ahi va la alimentacion del circuito integrado.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## NTM (Oct 19, 2009)

ya vere bye

entonces em el cirucuito no tiene antena son como con sensor?

o el choque que ase le da el impulso al micro interruptor o final de carrera?


----------



## luigui969 (Oct 29, 2010)

hola mira no entiendo algun diagrama yo ya tengo la led infrarrojo y un fototransistor que hago


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

luigui969 dijo:


> hola mira no entiendo algun diagrama yo ya tengo la led infrarrojo y un fototransistor que hago



Compañero, espero no te ofendas, pero si mencionas que no entiendes ningún diagrama... ¿A donde vas a llegar?


----------



## luigui969 (Oct 30, 2010)

lo que pasa es que no se entiende el diagrama de internet, y no se cual de los dos diagramas con las resistencias debe de colocar, siento no haberme expresado bien

a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, ya tengo el diagrama pero solo me falta ese sensor, pero si lo consigo pero no lo quiero de esa manera lo quiero hacer yo


----------

